# Seeking Claas agricultural paint light green for WW machines



## Ttrees (8 Apr 2017)

Hello folks 
I have been looking around the net and stumbled across Claas machinery paint.
It is the perfect colour I have been looking for, to paint my tablesaw with  
I am looking to see if anyone has found any supplier of this paint that's the real colour I'm after.
Some places offer a Claas green, but it looks nothing like what I'm seeing.
I really want this shade in particular.
Hope someone has found some 
Thanks 
Tom


----------



## NazNomad (8 Apr 2017)

http://www.malpasonline.co.uk/s/c/acces ... in/m/claas


... or get someone to mix this based on the pic you posted - http://www.colorhexa.com/acc536


----------



## RobinBHM (8 Apr 2017)

The nearest colour I can suggest is BS 12E53 Linden green.

Its from the standard BS4800 colour range -any paint supplier should be able to match.


----------



## Ttrees (8 Apr 2017)

Thanks guys !
I will be doing some looking into this.
Just the push I needed after tablesaw no1 near completed.
I was hesitant to start looking into this, as it was a bit of a job doing the startrite one.(nearly done though)
Although it was a pleasure to finally use a tablesaw for the first time, and all went nicely. 

I have quite a bit of work to do on the other Magic one 
I'm creating a list of things for it now.
The garage is getting tight  
Will keep ye updated
Tom


----------



## curtisrider (8 Apr 2017)

Go to an agricultural engineers and they will be able to supply the paint. I have been using VAP stuff for years and it's great, comes in plenty of tractor colours. I pay £12 per litre, usually mix it 2/3 paint, 1/3 thinners.


----------



## TFrench (9 Apr 2017)

Find where your local farmers shop, they all sell tins of sparex paint in all the tractor colours. You may even have a claas dealer nearby. I've used a fetching massey ferguson grey on my lathe rebuild! Its great stuff, dries quickly and can take a knock without chipping!


----------



## Ttrees (9 Apr 2017)

Thanks again
I have been pestering some local(ish) places since  
I might well just ask some farmers where they shop for things like this.
It seems a lot of places require a business number/license or whatever,
What a joke.
A lot of these places are about a decade behind in terms of doing business online,
You can't send them a e-mail, I got through with the third e-mail address provided, that related to their technical department
Most places have 4 colours only  
I asked said localish place to send me a photo of the claas green they had,

I wonder if they will oblige 
I shall be talking to some farmers when the chance comes, I can see their not too busy 
Thanks 
Tom


----------



## TFrench (9 Apr 2017)

whereabouts in the country are you? If its anywhere near leicester, kirby's in market harborough are the local claas dealer.


----------



## Ttrees (23 Jun 2017)

Hello again 
Got some quotes for this paint recently ...
85 quid to my door for two liters :shock: 
and another quote for 80 that omitted to mention how much.

I might have to try find another source.  

So, I was inquiring at my local agricultural/home decor place and a very friendly storeperson told me.... 
If I got, say, a chip of the paint, they would be able to match it, If I was happy with it being Dulux paint.
He could not find the RAL code that Claas machines use, and told me you can't trust the shading on their computer screen.
I said I'd come back if I couldn't find what I was after.

Would this paint be anything comparable to regular enamel paint ?
I did not ask how much it would cost to get a colour made up at the local
Would folks think it would be less than half the cost ?
Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Ttrees (26 Jun 2017)

Went into Homebase yesterday and looked at the paint section.
They also will mix paints and the cost for the metal paint is about 45 quid for 2.5 liters.
So that's half the price roughly...
How tough will this stuff be though ?
Eager to hear from somebody 
Thanks 
Tom


----------



## RobinBHM (26 Jun 2017)

are you spraying or hand brushing?

Places like morells and movac will sell pre-cat / cellulose or 2 pack versions at around £12 per litre plus vat


----------



## Ttrees (26 Jun 2017)

Hi Robin
I will be hand brushing this paint whatever metal woodworking machine it be.
I have looked at the links you provided 
One has paint for wood and the other has spray supplies, but no paint.

I have not looked for the RAL colour specifically, yet 
I'd think bringing in a sample close to the colour possibly might be the best solution.

Is the Dulux or Crown stuff suitable for woodworking machines though?


Thanks 
Tom


----------



## ColeyS1 (26 Jun 2017)

I found a place on ebay that sold specific agricultural machinery colours. It was sold as a brushable enamel paint. It brushed on really easy and seemed to level out any brush marks after a few seconds.
I used it for some john deere oil drum planters. Been outside a couple years and showing no signs of failure/fading whatsoever.
Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Edit- picture of can


----------



## Bm101 (26 Jun 2017)

http://www.craftmasterpaints.co.uk/products


----------



## Homers double (26 Jun 2017)

http://www.hiroboy.com/Claas_Lime_Green ... -9869.html
These may be a good place to start, at least you get the sample and get it colour matched, I'd go to brewers to get it mixed, the big diy outlets use a different (lower) quality paint. At brewers you will get a professional advice and service.
If you haven't a brewers local to you any professional paint supplier will help once you've got your colour sample


----------



## Droogs (26 Jun 2017)

you can get it here.
I have a thing for combine harvesters :roll:



Claas Seed Green
https://www.wamo-shop.de/Claas-saatengruen-LM-0205 Euro 12.35/L

Sold here is a can (1000 ml) of synthetic resin lacquer of the above color. This is a German branded product with ideal processing properties.


The lacquer is ready to be sprayed and only *suitable for processing with brush or roller.*
A hardener is not available. This is not required since it is already contained in the varnish.

Usage:
Fast-drying, highly weather-resistant and hard-wearing synthetic resin lacquer for commercial vehicles, machines and constructions in interior and exterior areas.

Characteristics:
- short drying time
- high UV and weather resistance
- high standing
- excellent flow, high final hardness,
- resistant to gasoline and diesel during temporary use

Temperature resistance: continuous load: 130 ° C; Short-term exposure: 150 ° C

Compliant with the Solvent Regulation (Austria, 1.1.96)

Storage: Store in sealed original container at least 3 years

Processing instructions:
Processing conditions: From + 10 ° C to 80% relative humidity.
Substrate pretreatment: Iron, steel: clean, eventually sand (remove rust, scale, roller skin) and degrease with silicone remover
Application process:
Air / flow cups
HVLP
airless

Drying: Dust drying after approx. 90 minutes; Grifffest after approx. 5 hours (at object and ambient conditions of 20 ° C and 65% relative humidity).

Coverage: The contents of this packaging are sufficient for the one-time coating of approx. 8 square meters.

Data sheets for processing are included in the delivery.


----------



## Ttrees (29 Jun 2017)

Thanks Droogs
I might be looking into that company soon enough.
I find it strange there is no other mention of it being called seed green anywhere.
I also found it being called lime green and got other results looking for dominator green.
There is huge variants in what the colour looks like online.
I also found cheap tins of this paint thanks to your post.
Tractol and Vapormatic are two other brands I've came across in tins.
I might have to get them to send me a piccy of the paint before purchasing though.
Its nice having the options, so the chances of me getting the right stuff goes up.
Thanks to all
Have some other stuff on the cards yet, but I will report back when I do get some 
Tom


----------

